# Anyone Trolling This Weekend



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mike Burgess and me are fishing with Capt Wayne Morgan on the Frayed Knot out of Deale Sunday morning. Capt Wayne said we should limit on rock early then he's going looking for Spanish Macs. Boy I'd love to get into some of those Macs.  It would be nice to catch the summer trinity - ROCK,BLUES, & SPANISH MACS.  Better yet would be a grand slam with a SEA TROUT.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

If I get lucky I'll get to troll the SW Middle grounds...hoping for blues, will of course take a rock, if were real lucky we get to nail a mackeral and if the man is smiling on me we'll get a red.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey I hope the MAN has a big  for both of us.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Right on Catfish! I heard they were getting Rock to 25#s in the Choptank and 4# blues vertical jigging under small fish...


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*heading north*

normally fish out of PAX (navy base marina) then run south to 72 or go towards the docks. Thinking bout putting in closer to the Bay Bridge and fishing north. I seen and heard of alot of big ones coming out of the water that way. Is it worth it? We've still been picking up our limit trolling around 72 with fish between 20 to 24 but if there's some 30's up north like Ive been hearing I may have to try. Cat, I know you fish that side more than me is it worth it or not. Dad and me have 4 days in a row to drag baits around so we will probaly try both. Question though for you guys. I normally troll with a spread of 6 . 3 spoons and 3 tandem bucktails somtimes an umbrella but I really hate the @#[email protected] things. But Im not picking any blues up. I run my spoons with 3 oz inlines, there Tonys and I either use silver and blue or green and yellow. Any recommendations to pick some blues up or are they really that scarce that its hard to find them. Any help on my spread would help too, remember we just got off the planks and sand a couple months ago. I normally fish my 3 spoons like this, one on the rocket launcher way back maybe 130 yrds and then my other 2 on my makeshift outriggers about 100 yrds back. My 3 tandems I run all different kinds of bucktails but a total weight of around 5 oz'z and fish them about between 80 and 100 behind. I mean weve been getting our fish and belive it or not for rookies weve yet to have any massive tangles, I know its a matter of time it happens to everyone but if you guys want to critique it my feelings wont get hurt. On the tandems I run my heavy buck on about a 6 foot leader and my lighter on a 10 to 12. I like to dress my small bucks with purple mister twisters, and I get alot of hits on them. Matter of fact thinking back i havent even had any blues bite my shad tails or twister tails off, they must be really lacking in the bay. its funny reading the maryland board. All everyone is talking about is croaker this, croaker that and that goes to show that the flounder, blues, trout and puppy drum havent really made an apperance yet, I mean theres always hope right Hat, you are always cheerfull and optmistic. Anyways enough from me. Ill let you guys know how we do and see if north of the BB is better then south. With our 21 triumph we could troll from PLO to annapolis and not burn half a tank, she does awesome on gas. Those new Merc's are really something. good luck to all who are out this weekend.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Your New Toy*

Sound like you are having lots of fun with your new boat.  Also, it looks like you are becoming a boat fisherman expert fast.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's what we need to see more of. This young fellow caught it by Point No Point yesterday jigging a 1/2 oz head with a chart. BKD.  The trout measured 36" - a fish of a lifetime.  BTW, the young angler is Rockfish Ray from the TidalFish Forum. Photo by Capt. Walleye Pete.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*And Brain,*

as you well know Point No Point is not in the upper bay.  Stay south young man!

Rule #1 = Never leave fish to chase fish, it's a lost cause. ......Tightlines

They say a pictures worth a thousand words!  









*Lower Bay*









*Upper Bay*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Clyde I knew you'd jump all over that.  You're right "Go South Young Man".  How'd you get that photo of my FF screen?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Nick,*

it's magic youngman.   .....Tightlines


----------

